

Qopy (osx)  & qopyMate (ios) - Take the Web with you. - amik
http://848five.com/qopy

======
amik
Use qopy to transfer URL's to your mobile and tablet devices. Simply copy the
URL, using command-c or right click then copy, and then just click on the qopy
icon located in the osx menu bar. qopy will provide you with a unique QR code
to scan as well as a unique qopy code. Then use any smartphone/device to scan
the QR Code or enter the code using our free web app. No more typing long
URL's on your mobile and tablet devices!

Check out the video and download links at
[http://848five.com](http://848five.com)

------
icedchai
this is absurd. there's several apps that will just send the URL direct to
your device, no scanning of a QR code required.

